# Woodstock North Dawns Domino



## wpsellwood (May 24, 2010)

Finally we got Domino cleaned up, and took some pictures. We got him from Mike and Nancy of Woodstock. As most of you know Nancy passed about in Jan, and was hoping we could take him and give him a forever home. He just came in out of the pasture of 11 yrs, but I think he looks incredible and we are so lucky to have him.


----------



## Tab (May 24, 2010)

I'm surprised and so sorry to hear that Nancy passed. I had admired her horses for many years. Dawn's Domino is a gorgeous boy. I recall years back seeing pics and a video of him. I call my son's lille guton's. I guess I have been under a rock!



You are very blessed to have such a magnificent stallion!


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 24, 2010)

He looks wonderful !!! He is quite the handsome guy !!! We have a guten daughter who we love dearly and has a forever home here.


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 25, 2010)

_He looks wonderful for an 11 year old stud just out of the pasture._


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (May 25, 2010)

Brenda,he looks great.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. It looks like my daughter has latched on to him and wants to drive him! He moves like a dream. He is so kind and sweet. Looks like we got lucky!



> I'm surprised and so sorry to hear that Nancy passed. I had admired her horses for many years. Dawn's Domino is a gorgeous boy. I recall years back seeing pics and a video of him. I call my son's lille guton's. I guess I have been under a rock! You are very blessed to have such a magnificent stallion!


 Im sorry you had to find out about Nancy so late. I miss her, we used to email daily and now she is gone


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 26, 2010)

wpsellwood said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words. It looks like my daughter has latched on to him and wants to drive him! He moves like a dream. He is so kind and sweet. Looks like we got lucky!


Well, you know that *I* love the way Nancy's horses move....!











Can't wait to see what he produces for you....!


----------



## PaintNminis (May 26, 2010)

WOW he is Awesome Brenda!


----------



## Aubrey715 (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful stallion Brenda! He looks great for never having anything done to him and just being a pasture horse. Bet he will make a flashy driving horse and i'm sure Bre will do a great job as always with him!


----------



## Kendra (May 27, 2010)

He's beautiful Brenda! Congrats!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 28, 2010)

Brenda, I'm so thrilled he has a forever home with you! He's just gorgeous and he sires such gorgeous foals!



Congratulations. I know Nancy is looking down and is so pleased.



Be sure and continue to post pics!


----------



## ohmt (May 28, 2010)

I have always wanted to see updated pictures of this boy....WOW is he stunning! Congratulations-Nancy loved him so much and she must be very happy that he has another home that'll love him just as much.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 29, 2010)

ohmt said:


> I have always wanted to see updated pictures of this boy....WOW is he stunning! Congratulations-Nancy loved him so much and she must be very happy that he has another home that'll love him just as much.


I know I couldnt wait to clip him and take some photos, love Nancy. She used to tell me she could make any horse look bad in a photo. He really is 100 times more then I was expecting. I bought him based on Doors, not on the pictures. Glad I did. Here is a head shot just in the barn.


----------



## Mominis (May 29, 2010)

Now that is one smooth bodied horse. Very nice!


----------

